# Clear Audio Magix levitation feet - impressions and pics!



## Patrick82

Previously I used two sets of Solid-tech Feet of Silence between my amp and Benchmark DAC1. My amp has Disc of Silence, suspension shelf and Feet of Silence under it. So my DAC was isolated from ground bourne vibrations in 5 steps. When I went from 4 steps to 5 steps I heard a huge difference in blackness. But I wasn't able to stack up any higher because my table is in the way. 

 Instead of spending so much on multi-step Feet of Silence, it's cheaper with Magix instead. The top disc is levitating above a magnetic field inside the feet. When you add weight the disc moves down, and with too much weight it touches the bottom.

 These work great with headphone setups because there aren't any air bourne resonances which would otherwise require feet that have some dampening.




 [size=medium]*Previous setup*[/size]
















 [size=medium]*New setup*[/size]


----------



## Patrick82

Magix vs Solid-tech Feet of Silence (multi-step)

*First impressions under DAC:* More detail, resolution and transparency. Everything is more distinct. Female vocals are bassier. Bass is stronger but hasn't increased in size! Magix made it better in every way.


----------



## 883dave

Patrick,

 You state that when you place weight on these they compress. Is the piston or magnetic levitating piece connected to the outside cup? 
 I am wondering if the two are mechanically coupled? Is there lateral movement in the supporting piece.
 Do you know the weight limit for each piece?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *883dave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick,

 You state that when you place weight on these they compress. Is the piston or magnetic levitating piece connected to the outside cup? 
 I am wondering if the two are mechanically coupled? Is there lateral movement in the supporting piece._

 


 The disc on top can be angled sideways a little but any lateral movement isn't possible, the disc can also be rotated smoothly. The whole internals are sealed. I think there's some kind of liquid at the sides inside the foot to make the piece with the disc move up and down smoothly. It doesn't seem like it's fully isolated near the top of the device.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *883dave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you know the weight limit for each piece?_

 

Manual says 10 lbs or 5 kg.


----------



## 883dave

thanks for the info

 do you have any 110 length vishu cord left?


----------



## CaptSnuffy

Mag-lev stuff is cool.


----------



## Patrick82

A couple hours later I moved the Feet of Silence under my Cary transport and P300 Power Plant which didn't have any isolation before. The difference was subtle at first, it seemed to get warmer and more dull, but detail was the same. In the first few minutes I didn't like it much and wanted to remove the Feet. But after half an hour I noticed how calm and quiet everything sounded like, I started hearing more low-level detail. There was more speed and it was still more relaxing, amazing. I listened 8 hours straight and still wasn't fatigued!

 The calm sound is very addicting, I'm scared to put the headphones on because I won't be able to take them off!


----------



## mlhm5

I use glued and stacked hockey puck(s) for isolation. Cheap and works very well.


----------



## Patrick82

I didn't listen to my system for almost 2 days because I was afraid to get disappointed if it wasn't true. Now I listened again and it's true! After 1 track it sounded so good I almost had to turn off music!

 With proper isolation the synergy gets closer to perfection, it all takes care of itself. Everything now is more distinct without anything being emphasized. With the Feet of Silence there was great synergy but a different stiffness of the rubber bands changed the sound. The more the rubber was stretched the darker it sounded like. When the rubber was stiff it started emphasizing frequencies in the music. When I put extra rubber bands on the Feet I got stronger upper bass. It wasn't neutral. But with Magix I don't seem to hear any emphasis of frequencies, it is flat from top to bottom with more dynamics and resolution.


----------



## Patrick82

I can hear clarity in the bottom end now. With the Feet of Silence it seemed like the mid-bass was emphasized. But with Magix the mid-bass sounds cleaner than before. At first I thought it sounded more open with lack of bass, but no, all the bass is there and it has higher resolution than ever. It's very clean. Feet of Silence gave exaggerated bass that was too warm, this is what I complained about in other threads! But now with Magix there are no problems!


----------



## Patrick82

I would make some videos but can't do it anymore since I sold some stuff so I can buy more Magix. Magix is that good.

 I'm hearing more dynamics from Feet of Silence under P300 Power Plant now. I put back the tennis balls and it sounded flat and dull with lack of low-level detail. I'm buying Magix for the P300...


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mlhm5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use glued and stacked hockey puck(s) for isolation. Cheap and works very well.



_

 

HHmm, pucks are really hard rubber and don't absorb any fibration. Maybe it's the stiffness they need.


----------



## darkless

Patrick, you should get some of these Mini Magix instead, at least for your light-weight components:
http://www.analogshop.de/clearaudio/...oer/AC101.html


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick, you should get some of these Mini Magix instead, at least for your light-weight components:
http://www.analogshop.de/clearaudio/...oer/AC101.html_

 

Thanks, that's just what I needed, since they are smaller I can now fully isolate my system, even my headphone cable!

 I don't see them on Clear Audio's site. But I found this:

http://www.audioclassics.nl/clearaud...io_catalog.pdf

  Quote:


 *Magix2*
 Decoupling the equipment from vibrations is one of the demanding
 methods to the set-up of the components. Covered
 with non-resonant POM (a teflon alike material) the Magix2 has
 a fine looking apperance. Height adjustment yet simple and
 perfect will be the demand for plain acting turntables. We
 favour the use of 3 Magix2 with or without baseplates for exact balancing. 
 

 Quote:


 *Mini-Magix2*
 Elegantly designed with the same technique inside our specialists
 offer the option for the use in smaller racks with reduced
 space. Either the use of threaded spikes or rubber device. 
 


 It says Mini has the same technique inside, but what about outside? Is it covered with the non-resonant POM?


----------



## Patrick82

BTW. I have the 4th Magix under the PSU of my computer. I haven't yet tested if it makes a difference there.








 I bought a few more Magix now:


----------



## Patrick82




----------



## Patrick82

Under the P300 Power Plant, when I replaced Feet of Silence with Magix it removed the bass emphasis and made synergy better. It was flatter from top to bottom, a little boring too.

 It seems like Feet of Silence emphasize the frequencies around 50-70Hz. Since power conditioners output a 60Hz sinewave it's not a good match. It gives too much bass. Maybe it's a good match for K1000...


 When I replaced the Feet under amp with Magix it got flatter as well. It made it more neutral. There is more attack and decay, there is true dynamics and resolution. Everything is smoother.


----------



## Patrick82

I put the Feet of Silence back under P300 Power Plant and bass got boomy and muddy. Midrange was gone. Lows and highs were emphasized, it sounded messed up.

 I moved the Magix under the Premier Power Plant now, they replaced Feet of Silence also. Since I had to unplug the system when installing them I need to wait a day until the system is warmed up. But so far I'm getting very smooth sound with more vocal information.

 I hope I don't need Magix for both P300 and Premier, I don't have enough cash!


----------



## kg4icn

Why not get huge magnets and make everything levetate? Source, DAC etc.




 Even the sofa? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I do like the maglev feet you got!


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why not get huge magnets and make everything levetate? Source, DAC etc.

 Even the sofa? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It will make the sound worse because of EMI.


----------



## Patrick82

I did lot of testing today, I compared Feet of Silence against Magix.

 I realized that Feet of Silence give fake transparency, just like Valhalla cables and colder ambient temperature. The edginess gives fake blackness and whiteness.



[size=medium]*Combinations of both*[/size]

 I thought of using both Feet and Magix under the same component. I tried it with my Cary 303/300 transport.

*Feet of Silence -> metal plate -> Magix -> Cary:* Sounded about the same as Magix on its own.

*Magix -> metal plate -> Feet of Silence -> Cary:* Sounded whiter than Magix on its own. The Feet signature was still there.

 It seems that internal dampening of the gear is important. Why else would adding Feet between component and Magix matter? The Feet can move around many cm in all directions while the Magix is stiff. Magix can only move about a 10th of a mm sideways, but the disc can tilt sideways and rotate around. If the component is balanced properly nothing seems to be touching inside the Magix.

 It also seems like the material touching the chassis matters. With Magix there is a big disc and with Feet there is a steel ball touching the chassis.



[size=medium]*EMI?*[/size]

 After I put Magix under Cary transport and used computer to listen I noticed it sounded less white. It didn't make sense. Then I removed the Magix under Cary and moved them to another part of the room, the sound seemed to get whiter. Then I put the Magix in front of me beside my headphone cable, there was less whiteness. I moved back and forth and tested with ERS Paper around the Magix. I didn't want to believe it made a difference. But I couldn't deny the conclusion that Magix give a little magnetic field around them. The difference was very small though.

 I heard a difference earlier when I added more sheets of ERS Paper between Magix and P300 Power Plant. I also added extra sheets of ERS between Magix and DAC but wasn't sure I heard any difference. My P300 Power Plant and Cary transport are on top of my desk and my headphone cable runs between them. My headphone cable isn't shielded.




[size=medium]*Isolation for computer*[/size]

 Like I said before, I use Magix under the PSU of my computer, but I haven't tested it. The computer case doesn't have any isolation, only the PSU.

 First I put 3 Feet of Silence under the computer case where my mainboard is. 

*Feet of Silence under computer case:* Louder, whiter, smoother, faster bass. Heavy and strong bass, little boomy. I heard the Feet of Silence signature.

*Removed Feet under computer case:* Muddier, less strong, less loud, less white. Muddy and dull.


*Removed Magix under PSU:* Dull, veiled, something is in front of music. Thin openness, too smooth and dull. Open, muddy and boomy. 
 I heard this signature right after I added the Premier Power Plant into my system, but I didn't hear it again after a week, I thought it was because of burn-in, but it was from Magix under PSU which I added a week later!


*Feet of Silence under PSU:* Darker and more transparent. Blacker and whiter. Not smooth and thin anymore. Darker. Bass is heavier but still little muddy. Too much bass! Different sounds are emphasized. Fake transparency. Fake openness from fake blackness and fake whiteness. Not real depth.


*Magix under PSU:* More low-level detail and smoothness. More true. Less fake bass. Less fake whiteness and blackness. Different sounds are emphasized compared to Feet of Silence. It sounds flatter and more neutral.
 Longer attack and decay makes it less white and edgy! It sounds fuller and smoother because of it.


----------



## Patrick82

I tested the Cary 303/300 transport, the mainboard and power supply are inside the same chassis. I first listened to it with the built in cones, then with Feet of Silence.

*Feet of Silence under Cary:* Faster, smoother, fuller, boomier. Much higher resolution. Blacker and whiter. Too heavy bass.


 Feet of Silence are better than no isolation, even when they give too much bass.


----------



## Patrick82

I liked this setup the best, but the cables were too stretched. It doesn't look that stable too, it looks like something will break.


----------



## mulveling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I liked this setup the best, but the cables were too stretched. It doesn't look that stable too, it looks like something will break._

 

The cats are pushing that side down with their telekinetic powers. Wily beasts. Eliminate them!!!


----------



## Patrick82

Here is video of when Magix arrived: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dKBIWDKVE8


----------



## Patrick82

I'm using a Magix for the Valkyrja headphone cable. The cable used to be pressing against my desk, now it's pressing against the Magix.
 The other half of the headphone cable is still pressing against the floor under my table. At least half of the vibrations are gone now.


*First impressions:* Didn't hear a difference. Maybe a little more bass and calmer sound. But I couldn't be sure. Worst money ever spent.

 I will keep it and see if I hear any long-term differences.


----------



## Patrick82

I'm using Magix for the P300 Power Plant transformers. I'm hearing one of the biggest improvements ever. It is like listening to music for the first time. Everything I complained about the P300 are gone, it used to sound muddy and edgy, but not anymore.
 I also replaced the stock 20awg wiring with Nordost Vishnu (1x16awg) and Valkyrja (3x22awg). I think they made the biggest improvement because I'm hearing the Vishnu flavor with more detail than ever.


*First impressions:* Rear soundstage emphasis. Soundstage is clear, open, smooth and HUGE! More low-level detail. Sharper, heavier and smoother bass. It sounds very lean, neutral and lifeless, but still much better than before.


 It doesn't make sense I would get more detail just by replacing the stock wiring into thicker wiring. Magix must have been the reason for the improved detail.

 The Micro Mono-Filaments of Vishnu and Valkyrja are amazing. I remember similar improvements when I wired K1000 with Valkyrja.


----------



## hYdrociTy

why is there ers paper on the magix? are there electronics inside the levitating thing? The item itself is already shielded from magnetism. I thought ers paper was for high frequency _electro_magnetic interference, not from.. regular magnetic fields..


----------



## Dimitris

Man arent you afraid of a fire with all this paper around the house? Is the paper special so that it doesnt warm up in the electric devises?


----------



## Patrick82

Feet of Silence is like the Valhalla of isolation feet because it gives fake transparency. Magix is like the neutral Tara Labs Zero.

 I have realized that Magix combined with Feet of Silence gives the best sound for me.

 Putting Feet of Silence in the beginning of the chain (transport and DAC) gives edgy and incomplete sound which results in fake blackness and whiteness, but there is lack of low-level detail.
 Putting Magix in the beginning of the chain gives fuller sound with longer attack and decay. There is more resolution.

 Using Magix under computer and DAC, and using Feet of Silence under the amp gave the best sound. I could hear fullness + solid bass! Instead of Feet of Silence making it cold and edgy it just made everything more solid while keeping most of the attack and decay from the transport. It sounded smooth, round and solid with a little coolness added on top. It was the best of both worlds!



















 I also experimented with multiple steps by combining Magix and Feet of Silence.
 Magix + Feet sounded the worst of all. It sounded incomplete and there was lack of low-level detail. 
 Feet + Magix sounded the best. But when I removed the Feet under the Magix I didn't seem to hear a difference. I only care about night and day improvements. Magix works good on its own so that's what I will keep using.


 With Feet of Silence the transients sound "jumpy" like it can't "grip" the attack and decay because the component moves around too much. It's because the rubber bands are loose that's why. The edginess gives the illusion that there is more blackness between transients. It reduces the vibrations from entering the gear which gives a black background but it also makes it more solid than neutral. It's a great match for trance music because of the transients.
 I have also noticed that the Feet of Silence are a great match for the warm summer because it gives a coolness flavor to the sound.

 But too much Feet of Silence isn't good because then the background gets blacker than real life with lack of low-level detail. Magix + Feet of Silence is great for fine tuning the sound!


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why is there ers paper on the magix? are there electronics inside the levitating thing? The item itself is already shielded from magnetism. I thought ers paper was for high frequency electromagnetic interference, not from.. regular magnetic fields.._

 

Because if I have ERS Paper, I wrap everything!

 I tried to make my own Z-Sleeve, I guess it didn't work.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dimitris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man arent you afraid of a fire with all this paper around the house? Is the paper special so that it doesnt warm up in the electric devises? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

No problem with ERS Paper, I have done experiments with soldering iron and blowing up stuff, no problems. The cotton just burns away and reveals the Carbon Fibers.
 I have subconsciously done some real life scenarios of what could happen, I made a short-circuit and it blew up the connector (the pins are black now), the ERS Paper just got a little burnt but no fire started. ERS Paper is great! Too bad the Premier Power Plant isn't functioning anymore. My amp has short-circuit protection but Power Plant doesn't, I guess I learned it the "hard way". At least now I can strip it for parts and mod the P300 more.

 After I made the P300 mod above it was better than Premier ever was. If I had known it I would have blown up the Premier much sooner. Now I know the meaning of the word fate.


----------



## gotchaforce

Patrick that duracell battery on the top of the dac must change the sound quite a bit, is it there on purpose? Make the sound more... sparky?


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick that duracell battery on the top of the dac must change the sound quite a bit, is it there on purpose? Make the sound more... sparky?_

 

it adds mass which improves the performance when used with isolation products...


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it adds mass which improves the performance when used with isolation products..._

 

I meant as opposed to more coins or something that didnt have a large amount of electricity stored in it.


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I meant as opposed to more coins or something that didnt have a large amount of electricity stored in it._

 

coins? what coins? I doubt he has any spare change left over from extreme modifications


----------



## Patrick82

The improvement after the P300 transformer mod is the biggest I have ever heard. Every component need to be separated from each other, it's as important as separating them from ground vibrations.

 I see the future now. Every semiconductor on top of its own Magix levitation foot and connected to each other with Valhalla speaker wiring.
 This also solves the circuit board problem. It's also easier to shield each component from infecting EMI to another.

 I will use thousands of Magix but I need a bigger room to fit everything inside. I can see the design now. I need to be hanging from the ceiling to be able to solder all the components together.


----------



## Patrick82

I moved the Toroid outside of the chassis of DAC1, I put it on top of Magix. I also changed the 10cm stock DC wiring into 70cm Nordost Valkyrja, both were 22awg. I also removed the 25cm input wires of the Toroid and soldered Valhalla to the stumps. Now I only have little stock stumps left in my system. Everything has been replaced with Valhalla + Valkyrja + Vishnu except for the apartment wiring and PSU of computer.
 After I made the first cut I realized what I did was irreversible, I have turned insane from banging my head on my table too many times.

 It sounded very dry and open, all the edginess was gone, it was kind of boring. But after a few seconds I heard new worlds of low-level detail everywhere, it was both dry and scary. I needed to keep pausing music to confirm if the sounds came from real life or headphones. New sounds I never heard before are now audible and they are clear and smooth. I'm hearing more hairy transients everywhere. 

 Everything is too dry, but it still sounds amazing.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why not get huge magnets and make everything levetate? Source, DAC etc.




 Even the sofa? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I do like the maglev feet you got!_

 

Magnets are bad for electronical signals. You don't want to alter the signal!


----------



## TreAdidas

Ok so why are you using all of that paper in the first place?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I moved the Toroid outside of the chassis of DAC1, I put it on top of Magix...

 ...Everything is too dry, but it still sounds amazing._

 

Wow I can hear burn-in of the Valkyrja now. It doesn't sound too smooth and dry anymore, transparency is appearing now.
 I also heard the burn-in of the P300 mod, I didn't know Vishnu and Valkyrja were this good, they just needed some burn-in. I still wonder how it would sound like when replacing them with Valhalla. Time to start saving up...


 It sounds so unreal I must be dreaming. It's like 2 tracks are on top of each other, a whole new track has appeared in the background which I never heard before. Either this mod made this big difference or I must have been insane all those years and suddenly I woke up. Moving the vibrating Toroid out of the DAC1 gives an awakening. It makes all my previous upgrades subtle in comparison!


*Improvement score:* Too many numbers to fit in this post!


----------



## phergus_25

dude, Im afraid your mods are getting hazardous now.


----------



## AudioNoob

Ermm, are you running a cult or something? Suspending your psu???


----------



## imported_Matt_Carter

Pat.. suspension and isolation feet are to defeat sound wave vibration.... You have a headphone rig..... What?


----------



## naamanf

Looks to be a bit OCD


----------



## uzziah

pat, you're mental


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Matt_Carter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pat.. suspension and isolation feet are to defeat sound wave vibration.... You have a headphone rig..... What?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Vibration isolation for headphone gear is as important as power conditioning.

 It is weird that audiophiles upgrade into high-end gear instead of get Benchmark DAC1 and tweak it. A year ago I had the DAC1 plugged in with Nordost Valhalla power cord and used Solid-tech 3 step vibration isolation. It was already better than a high-end "reference" CD player I paid 5 times more for.
 After further tweaking (XLR connectors, ERS Paper, Magix) the improvements were huge. But not as huge as moving the Toroid out of the chassis.

 I have downgraded from $14 000+ gear into $5000 gear and I get far better sound when using the same tweaks. There is no comparison. High-end gear are made for lazy rich audiophiles who want to plug them into the wall with stock cable and get crappy sound. But it still sounds good to them because of the shiny box with bells and whistles. It is not hard to figure out who is having the placebo.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phergus_25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dude, Im afraid your mods are getting hazardous now._

 

It is only hazardous for sissy girls. Put some paper on top of a red LED and they think something will catch on fire...

 My system is safer now than before because there is less heat buildup inside the chassis. The transformers inside P300 used to get hot, but outside the chassis they are very cool! Same with the Toroid of DAC1, the chassis used to be warm but now it's cooler! Separating all the components is the way to go. My system is only hazardous if there are pets to fry, but my pet is dead so the problem is solved. I'm not careless enough to stretch my legs under my table because then I would get shocked.
 I have covered up all the solder joints with many layers of black tape, seems like good enough. I will cover up the P300 transformers with ERS Paper also. But so far the improvement was so big that I don't need further improvements yet.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uzziah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pat, you're mental_

 

Mental or not, I'm getting better sound and it doesn't cost a thing (mental disorder is great!). I already had extra Magix leftover since I replaced them with Feet of Silence under my amp.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioNoob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ermm, are you running a cult or something? Suspending your psu???_

 

Removing vibrations from entering the computer improves the audio performance. Magix under the PSU wasn't enough, I heard further improvements when using Magix for the motherboard as well.

 The digital cable doesn't matter much, it just gives a different flavor to the other end, it doesn't increase the performance. I use a cheap Toslink cable, it's great. The difference between Toslink and Valhalla digital ($2000) is about the same as 6 sheets of ERS Paper around the computer chassis!
 ERS Paper + Magix for the computer is the way to go. Why spend thousands on a dedicated transport when you can find crappy computer from garbage dumpster and put it on top of Magix?
 My high-end transport has all the components jammed inside the same box, lots of vibrations, I have had it unplugged for a few weeks now. Computer is good enough!


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *naamanf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks to be a bit OCD
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you don't have OCD you aren't an audiophile. Who doesn't want to get better sound and obsess every day about it?

 Magix for Benchmark DAC1 is great! Buy a 4 pack of Magix, put 3 of them under the chassis. Place the donut on top of the 4th Magix and get new world of low-level detail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It doesn't even cost more than the DAC itself!


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It sounds so unreal I must be dreaming. It's like 2 tracks are on top of each other, a whole new track has appeared in the background which I never heard before!_

 

OMG! I wasn't dreaming, it is real!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Background is so quiet I can hear new sounds and they are very clear! Those sounds didn't even exist before! The vibrating Toroid was removing them that's why. People who think of upgrading DAC1 into another source, think again. All the brightness is gone, nothing is emphasized and still a new world of low-level detail has appeared. Transients were already hairy but now they are hairier than ever! Resolution has doubled, I can hear 600 transients per second instead of 300. It is better in every way!


----------



## Joey_V

How does the toroid vibrate?


----------



## Thelonious Monk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No problem with ERS Paper, I have done experiments with soldering iron and blowing up stuff, no problems. The cotton just burns away and reveals the Carbon Fibers.
 I have subconsciously done some real life scenarios of what could happen, I made a short-circuit and it blew up the connector (the pins are black now), the ERS Paper just got a little burnt but no fire started. ERS Paper is great! Too bad the Premier Power Plant isn't functioning anymore. My amp has short-circuit protection but Power Plant doesn't, I guess I learned it the "hard way". At least now I can strip it for parts and mod the P300 more.

 After I made the P300 mod above it was better than Premier ever was. If I had known it I would have blown up the Premier much sooner. Now I know the meaning of the word fate._

 

so you blew up the power plant? you aren't my favorite user anymore.... no, you're my _hero_.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Vibration isolation for headphone gear is as important as power conditioning.

 It is weird that audiophiles upgrade into high-end gear instead of get Benchmark DAC1 and tweak it. A year ago I had the DAC1 plugged in with Nordost Valhalla power cord and used Solid-tech 3 step vibration isolation. It was already better than a high-end "reference" CD player I paid 5 times more for.
 After further tweaking (XLR connectors, ERS Paper, Magix) the improvements were huge. But not as huge as moving the Toroid out of the chassis.

 I have downgraded from $14 000+ gear into $5000 gear and I get far better sound when using the same tweaks. There is no comparison. High-end gear are made for lazy rich audiophiles who want to plug them into the wall with stock cable and get crappy sound. But it still sounds good to them because of the shiny box with bells and whistles. It is not hard to figure out who is having the placebo._

 

Some say there is no difference in cables and you are having the placebo. Not me, i also got Nordost and know what they can do.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thelonious Monk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so you blew up the power plant? you aren't my favorite user anymore.... no, you're my hero._

 

Yes, 2 down 1 to go. First Power Plant blew up from hardwiring wrong, 2nd one blew up from jerkying around with the connector at the back.

 This is why I like isolation feet so much, they are indestructible!


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The digital cable doesn't matter much, it just gives a different flavor to the other end, it doesn't increase the performance. I use a cheap Toslink cable, it's great._

 

I know now why Toslink sounds so good. It sounds edgy with lack of low-level detail which makes it sound blacker and whiter, it gives the illusion of greater transparency. The sound signature is the same as Feet of Silence! 

 Nordost Valhalla, Feet of Silence and Toslink give a fake black background!


----------



## Thelonious Monk

i don't get it, how can you fake silence

 also what does whiteness mean


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thelonious Monk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i don't get it, how can you fake silence_

 

If you remove all music there is silence. If you remove attack and decay there is more blackness between the sounds.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thelonious Monk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_also what does whiteness mean_

 

Whiteness means more transparent than real life. The silver plating of Valhalla cable gives exaggerated whiteness to the sound. But it isn't fatiguing since it is very smooth from the air dielectric.
 Crappy cables sound bright and harsh, but Valhalla sounds white and smooth. The whiteness can be toned down with tweaks which will reveal more transients. But if it's toned down too much it will sound muddier than real life and the background doesn't appear black anymore because the whiteness is gone. Extra whiteness makes a grey background appear blacker, if you remove that whiteness you hear a grey background.

 You can add whiteness to the system with EMI and AC noise but it will reduce the low-level detail too much. But with Valhalla you don't get reduced detail, you get the whiteness for free! 

 I also like cheap Toslink cable to add the whiteness, it doesn't have any grounding and EMI problems, it just adds jitter for free! No muddiness or harshness, just whiteness from boosted jitter. RCA cable had little more low-level detail but sounded very grey, it didn't sound like real life because my system sounds too muddy.

 For me the source is the least important and cables are the most important, I have tweaked my system to match my Valhalla cables. ERS Paper is a great match for Valhalla. If the cables sound grey then the ERS Paper will just make it greyer. But since Valhalla sounds white there is more potential for transient detail if you tone it down.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will cover up the P300 transformers with ERS Paper also. But so far the improvement was so big that I don't need further improvements yet._

 

Ok, a week later I wrapped the nude transformers in ERS Paper (pics). 

 The improvement from isolating the transformers with Magix was so huge that I stopped writing into my logs, the improvement from wrapping them in ERS Paper made me want to write into my logs again but I couldn't because I was paralyzed from shock! Magix and ERS Paper are that good!


----------



## phergus_25

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The improvement from isolating the transformers with Magix was so huge that I stopped writing into my logs, the improvement from wrapping them in ERS Paper made me want to write into my logs again but I couldn't because I was *paralyzed from shock!* Magix and ERS Paper are that good!_

 

I thought you were to smart to strech out your feet


----------



## Patrick82

1) My P300 and amp were the only ones that used Solid-tech Feet of Silence, everything else had Magix. I switched the feet under P300 and computer and heard a big improvement. 

 Magix under the P300 makes a bigger difference than under the computer, probably because the P300 is powering both the amp and DAC.


 2) I removed the Magix under my headphone cable, didn't hear a difference.


 3) My UO (PS Audio Ultimate Outlet) used to be on top of P300 without anything in between. I didn't think it would matter since P300 had Magix under it.
 I moved the UO and placed it beside the P300 on top of one Magix. I heard a bigger improvement than I expected!


 4) I switched from cheap yellow rca video cable into Nordost Valhalla. The improvement was smaller than Magix under UO. It just made everything smoother which made vocals a little more realistic.


 5) I bought another 7 Magix, now I have 18.

 I replaced the Feet of Silence under my computer into Magix. The improvement was many times bigger than the difference between digital cables.

 People who are thinking of buying Valhalla digital cable, think again! Magix is amazing, it gives similar improvements as ERS Paper!
 With Magix + ERS Paper I don't think power conditioning is a requirement anymore. I plugged my Cary 303/300 transport into the wall and there was no brightness. The last time I tried it the brightness made my ears hurt after 5 mins. But after I put Magix into my system I don't have that problem.


----------



## Patrick82

I removed the Solid-tech Rack of Silence and put the amp on floor on top of Magix.


 floor -> Disc of Silence -> suspension shelf -> Feet of Silence -> amp

 vs

 floor -> Magix -> amp


*First impressions Magix under amp:* Everything I complained about the sound was gone, before the bass was too heavy and solid, it was fatiguing. But now with Magix I don't need to switch the track anymore, I can keep listening to the whole track. Everything sounds more neutral and relaxing, but it doesn't sound dull like I expected it to. Nothing is emphasized in the music, it is the closest to perfection I have had so far. I can keep listening without complaining about the sound.

 I'm hearing little more vocal information and it's smoother. The Feet of Silence used to emphasize the bass which made the midrange less apparent.

 The improvement in low-level detail was almost as big as for the computer. Keeping the Rack of Silence under Magix might have made a little bigger improvement, but I only care about night and day differences. It seems like I'm going to sell the Rack so I can buy Nordost apartment wiring. With the Rack it was a nightmare to tweak my system, but with Magix on floor I don't have that problem because the pillars aren't in the way anymore.

 I have realized that to get the best synergy all the components need to have the same isolation feet and cables.


----------



## Patrick82




----------



## kin0kin

wow.....I'm totally speechless


----------



## *645-k701

O dub fuf kuk cen yu nun tut


----------



## *645-k701

tutnan.. figure it out ill give you a dollar to buy a 0.00064516 m2 of paper.. (tup)


----------



## colonelkernel8

Patrick, can you send me two sheets of ERS paper? I want to try them in my CD player.


----------



## colonelkernel8

Ill make you something custom too.


----------



## Patrick82

I don't know which is better, ERS Paper or Magix. They do similar things, they change the brightness into transients. Magix does something else also, it makes the frequency response flat, smooth and open.








 I have my main transport (Cary 303/300) on top of Magix levitation feet, and my computer on top of Feet of Silence. I was hoping to replace the Magix with Feet, so that I could try mass damping my amp.

*Changed Magix to Feet under Cary:* White and edgy transients. Bigger and boomier bass that is muddy. More oomph in the bass but it is fake and fatiguing. Darker and whiter, fake dynamics. Doesn't sound clean, flat or open. Low-level details are covered up with muddiness and darkness. Attack and decay is missing, transients sound sharper and brighter.

*Added 3 books on top of DAC1:* Bass is bigger. More clarity and blackness. Everything is bigger, the sound signature of Feet for transport is more apparent now.

*9 books on top of DAC1:* I'm not sure it made a further improvement. Maybe bigger and fuller bass with less boominess apparent.
 Went back to 3 books.








*Added 6 books on top of Premier Power Plant:* Subtle improvement at best. Maybe smoother with more detail.

*Removed Feet from Cary and used the built in cones:* More open. Less whiteness and blackness. Empty, dull and flat. Brightness is masking openness and detail. Brightness is very fatiguing.

*Added Feet + metal plate + Feet for Cary (bottom Feet in different positions):* Boomier bass and more oomph than single set of Feet. Maybe little whiter also. Metal plate was bent in many positions, see picture below.








*Bottom Feet in same position as top Feet:* Less bass. Duller and flatter.

*Removed 2nd set of Feet:* Same as above, maybe little worse.

*Removed all 3 books from DAC1. Removed 3 books from Premier, kept 3:* Boomier, muddier, duller, smoother. Less detail. Brighter with less clarity. Everything is thinner.

*Changed Feet to Magix under Cary:* Quieter background. Smoother and more open, easy to get lost into music. Muddiness is gone, it sounds cleaner and flatter with more detail and true dynamics. The whiteness has been replaced with sharper and smoother transients, there are more of them, they are hairy. There is much longer attack and decay, it sounds very full and smooth.


----------



## Patrick82

I was hearing resonance of my table when Cary CD transport was turned on, it sounded like the resonance came from everywhere, when I turned Cary off the resonance went away. Magix doesn't stop sideways vibrations. So I put Feet of Silence under the Magix, problem solved! I don't hear any resonance of the table anymore!

*Impressions:* The openness is gone, it sounds blacker and whiter with more dynamics. Transients have more decay and blackness surrounding them. Everything sounds clearer and more distinct. I don't hear any boominess or muddiness. It sounds better in every way. Low-level detail is better than Magix on its own.


 Feet of Silence reduce the vibrations in all directions, that's why having multiple sets of Feet gives a further improvement. Magix only removes vertical vibrations, that's why the background isn't as black as Feet of Silence. But Magix still has more low-level detail because the frequency response is flatter. Using Feet of Silence under Magix gives the best of both worlds.


----------



## naamanf

How often do they let you out of the straight jacket?


----------



## Patrick82

When I touch Cary I don't feel anything, but when I touch the metal plate I feel as much vibration as a harddrive! What is going on? The metal plate is very thin so maybe the resonance is just more apparent there. The metal plate gives a little humming sound but it's not as bad as the whole table humming.

 My Premier Power Plant also has resonance problems, the sound changes when I touch the top of chassis. It's the same with Cary, I touch and squeeze and the humming is reduced.

 The resonance doesn't come from the spinning disc, the humming sound is there right after I turn on Cary. I think it's from the transformer! Same with Premier Power Plant, huge Toroid inside, horrible vibrations.

 Now it makes sense why I got so huge improvements when I moved the two P300 Power Plant transformers out from the chassis. The same with Toroid of DAC1, huge improvement in low-level detail. The transformers are vibrating like crazy! How can this be good for audio? I'm not going to do the transformer isolation tweak with my Cary transport because I like a little edgier sound.

 Does anyone know if Toroidal transformers vibrate horizontally or vertically? The transformer inside Cary looks to be C-Core transformer that is similar to Toroid, they both go around in a horizontal ring. So it seems like they make horizontal vibrations? 
 Or maybe circular vibrations? It's great for Magix then, the disc of Magix rotates around smoothly. If the transformer is screwed into chassis, maybe the circular vibrations change into horizontal vibrations of the chassis, and then Magix isn't useful. So it seems like a nude Toroid on top of Magix works the best then.


----------



## Patrick82

I was laying in bed thinking about isolation feet. 

 With Feet of Silence each foot dampens the vibrations in all directions. Each foot works alone. So the component on top doesn't have any "grip" anywhere, it just keeps constantly floating in all directions. This is probably why it sounds muddy and boomy, it can't grip the resolution.

 With Magix each foot has horizontal grip on the component and they all work together. Horizontal vibrations of the component affects all of the Magix equally.

 So if you put Feet of Silence under Magix the horizontal grip vibrations get transferred into the metal plate, and the metal plate makes horizontal movements on top of the Feet of Silence. So the end result is horizontal floating with horizontal grip of the component, the best of both worlds! It reduces ground vibrations in all directions without the weakness of boominess from lack of grip.


 Magix has the disc floatíng up and down so it doesn't have any vertical grip of the component, so that's why mass damping the chassis gives further improvements. I did it with my DAC and it worked. 
*So the best combo is:* Feet of Silence -> metal plate -> Magix -> component -> books on top


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I touch Cary I don't feel anything, but when I touch the metal plate I feel as much vibration as a harddrive! What is going on? The metal plate is very thin so maybe the resonance is just more apparent there. The metal plate gives a little humming sound but it's not as bad as the whole table humming._

 

I turned the metal plate upside down and it stopped the humming, I almost can't feel any vibrations on the metal plate anymore. But if I bend the metal plate a little I can hear humming again. I need some kind of wooden board instead.

 I looked inside Cary again and 100% of the vibrations come from the C-Core transformer, it gives off more vibrations than harddrives do!! I don't know what the manufacturer was thinking. I would be ashamed to put a vibrating transformer inside the same chassis, it's like urinating into fresh drinking water. I guess it's cheaper for the manufacturer just to jam everything inside, they might as well put a vibrator pressing against the diaphragm of the speakers while they're are it. Deaf manufacturers call it hi-fi but it's really low-fi.


----------



## Patrick82

I replaced the metal plate with a cardboard plate. I could feel the same vibration but there was no audible humming sound! Problem solved! 
 After I adjusted the Magix on top of the board I couldn't feel vibrations of the board anymore, maybe something subtle. Having the disc of Magix perfectly in the centre seems to be impossible, it just flicks back and forth, maybe it works with more than 3 Magix, but I'm too poor.

 Best setup now: Feet of Silence -> cardboard plate -> Magix -> component











 Metal plate from computer case has horrible resonance problems, I don't know what the computer manufacturers are thinking. I remember 4 years ago when I had a harddrive screwed into the computer case, it was horrible, I still have nightmares. I have all my harddrives on top of foam inside the closet, no problems.


----------



## Jon118

Calm down, consolidate some posts, and wait to give us impressions. Tweak on, but four in a row? Wow.


----------



## Patrick82

Wow, I didn't expect to hear a difference from changing the metal plate into a cardboard plate. Everything sounds smoother and more open, similar to Magix without any Feet of Silence under them.

 I'm not hearing any blackness anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Now I know the openness doesn't come from ground vibrations like I first thought. The openness comes from properly balanced Magix. With bad balance the vibrations reach the Feet of Silence and then some of their signature can be heard. I was hearing a combination of both signatures plus the signature of the metal plate. I liked it but the humming bothered me.

 With the cardboard plate everything sounds flatter and less emphasized. It sounds more boring. I think I'm hearing more transients now. With the metal plate the transients were edgier. Maybe with the metal plate the balance of Magix was worse? I will adjust the Magix and let the vibrations enter the cardboard plate...

*Vibrations of plate:* Wow it sounds edgier now, everything is more solid. Bass is more emphasized, it sounds less open. The edginess gives the illusion of more separation between the sounds. The edginess and separation gives the illusion of a blacker background with more dynamics.

*No vibrations of plate: *Transients are smoother. Bass is in background. Everything sounds flatter, fuller and more open. Transients sound sharper because there are more of them, but they aren't as edgy. There is longer attack and decay of the transients which makes them less apparent.


----------



## Peer

Wow, impressed from your doings, i´ve tweaked my sound systems *EXTREM* like you! 

 I placed these MEGA tweak pupates overall in my room:





 WOW i never belived that the sound improvment can be THAT grade! Because of the big difference i´ve optimized the sound of my beyerdynamic! 





 Wow, what kind of *SOUND*!









 ...........


----------



## wafflesomd

Ah, patrick, you shall forever be dumb in my eyes.


----------



## twc5964

Patrick,You have very nice equipment . Instead,why dont you try to enjoy the beautiful music rendered from it ...another words use it for it's intended purpose instead of working yourself to death with these external tweaks.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *twc5964* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick,You have very nice equipment . Instead,why dont you try to enjoy the beautiful music rendered from it ...another words use it for it's intended purpose instead of working yourself to death with these external tweaks._

 

I don't listen to the music, I listen to the tweaks. Each album has the same sound signature and that is what I want to hear.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *twc5964* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick,You have very nice equipment . Instead,why dont you try to enjoy the beautiful music rendered from it ...another words use it for it's intended purpose instead of working yourself to death with these external tweaks._

 


 Patrick already started a whole thread on that subject, that he does not understand what it is to enjoy music. Therefore, put all tweak threads by Patrick in this context, and hakuna matata.


----------



## Patrick82

I put the Rack of Silence under the Magix of my DAC and got better sound.


 Disc of Silence -> suspension shelf -> Feet of Silence -> Magix

*First impressions:* Bigger and tighter bass. Less muddiness of bass, but still bigger and with more impact. More speed and resolution. More low-level detail. More vocal information. More blackness. Everything sounds louder.


----------



## Patrick82

Wow, the improvement was so huge I need to post again.

*First impressions 2:* I'm hearing extra bass transients. They weren't there before. There are more bass transients because a new world of low-level detail has opened up, and the new world is clear and not muddy. The new bass transients that appeared are tight and fast. They don't interfere with the rest of the music. There is better layering. Quiet sounds are clear even when loud sounds are playing.


 Problem is my legs don't fit under the table anymore. But since it sounds better I will keep this new setup.


----------



## Agent Kang

lol. Patrick you're hilarious. Keep posting brother and keep up the good work! I'm eagerly looking forward to your next tweak!!!!!!!


----------



## twc5964

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't listen to the music, I listen to the tweaks. Each album has the same sound signature and that is what I want to hear._

 


 Hey,thats cool Patrick.Whatever makes you happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Patrick82

*[size=medium]DAC[/size]
*

 I noticed that 3 Magix doesn't work good, 4 is needed!
 When I used 3 Magix I could hear the sound signature of the isolation beneath it. After I put another Magix under the DAC1, I got more low-level detail and smoothness because the Feet of Silence signature was reduced.



*[size=medium]Amp[/size]*

 I also experimented with the amp, I have 1 Magix under each ICEpower module, I'm using cable pulling to balance it on the disc, but it isn't perfect, so the isolation beneath it is important.

Amp -> 1x Magix -> 3x Magix -> 3x Feet of Silence sounded the same or little better than Amp-> 1x Magix -> 3x Magix.

 But the difference between Amp -> 1x Magix -> 3x Feet of Silence and Amp -> 1x Magix -> 3x or 4x Magix was easy to hear.

 With the Magix + Feet combo everything was blacker and whiter, it gave the illusion of faster bass transients. The was more sharpness but it was fatiguing after a while, the low-level detail was emphasized from the edginess, but when focusing on the music it sounded like something was missing from the attack and decay.

 With the Magix + Magix combo everything was smoother with about the same low-level detail, but it wasn't emphasized like with the Feet of Silence. Everything sounds fuller because the attack and decay is longer. It makes vocals sound more realistic.

 When I used Magix + 3x Magix I got worse low-level detail than Magix + 3x Feet of Silence. But with Magix + 4x Magix I got the most low-level detail.
 I also tried Magix + 8x Magix, and it sounded about the same as Magix + 4x Magix! The difference was audible between 3 and 4 Magix, 4 is the best.


----------



## Patrick82

I think my camera just died. I was able to save these pictures first. There are Magix under the ICEpower modules, in the 2nd picture you see them a little.


----------



## tourmaline

Patrick,

 i am trying these things in awhile. i ordered 2 pairs of these acryllic feet and they suppose to do more for the sound then alot of more expensive tweaks.

http://www.hifi.nl/recensies/3037/Qu...dervoetje.html

 Quadraspire acryllic feet for "just" 35 euro's per set of 4.

 The reviewer is raving about them and clearly states that they do more then most other expensive tweaks.


----------



## scottiebabie

patrick im totally honest and am absolutely sincere when i say "You're My Hero!" & "U Da Man!". im running outta accolades to pin on u! u must be the most passionate visionary audiophile on the planet. bar none! i love reading your posts and revelations. personally i dont give 2 hoots even if you're yanking my chain - it takes a genius to make all this up! again i lov reading ya posts so dont u dare stop...

 ps:incase all the negativity gets u down, Galileo (and other greats) also faced ridicule and was condemned as a heretic when he presented the ridiculous Copernican concept of the earth spinning around the sun. how dare he!!!


----------



## Patrick82

I have compared Feet of Silence against Magix again and it confirms my findings.


*Changed 3 Magix under computer case into 3 Feet of Silence*

 I started by watching a movie and I couldn't hear what they said anymore, many times I needed to scroll back in the movie and watch again. I never needed to do that with Magix.
 There was fake whiteness and blackness and it gave me a headache. There was a lot of information missing in the music. Feet of Silence color the sound too much.

*Put back 3 Magix under computer case*

 Everything was cleaner, smoother and heavier. There was more bass and low-level detail. Attack and decay was longer which made it sound fuller and less empty, this made the background appear less black but more clean and smooth. Transients were very hairy and there was more information everywhere. I can't listen to music without Magix under my computer.



*[size=medium]Magix and Feet of Silence combination[/size]* (I don't like it anymore)

 Under my computer case I used to have 3 Feet of Silence, wooden board, and 3 Magix under the computer case. I removed the Feet and wooden board, and it sounded warmer but the low-level detail didn't change much, it might have got a little worse. When using only 3 Magix, it showed the coloration of the isolation feet below it.

 Under my CD transport I used to have the same setup, 3 Feet + wooden board + 3 Magix + CD transport. I did the same as with the computer except I added one more Magix to make it 4 Magix. There was an improvement in low-level detail and fullness. 4 Magix have better performance than 3 Magix + 3 Feet of Silence. When combining 3 Magix and 3 Feet it just gives a combination of both sound signatures which makes it sound a little blacker, but it's fake blackness.

 Like I found out before, 3 Magix isn't enough to properly isolate the component. When using 4 Magix it makes it sound heavier and fuller with more information in the music.


----------



## allhifi

*645-k701 said:


> O dub fuf kuk cen yu nun tut



Damn: I know this post is as old-as-the-hills (lol), but this has got me thinking:

" O dub fuf kuk cen yu nun tut"

Hmmm, wonder if it it is actually decipherable ?

I'll start,

pj


----------

